# Angeln im Lovatnet



## Kay63

Neben dem Urlaub am Fjord werden meine Frau und ich in diesem Jahr noch eine Woche am Lovatnet verbringen. Wie ich gelesen habe ist es wohl ein reines Salmonidengewässer, speziell sind dort Forellen zu erwarten. Die Durchschnittsgröße ist wohl nicht so doll, aber ich wollte dort ohnehin keine Rekorde aufstellen, sondern einfach nur zum Spaß angeln.

Im Internet habe ich nicht so viel über das Angeln dort gefunden, außer ein paar allgemeinen Tipps und einem kleinen Video. Angeln möchte ich mit Spinnrute und meiner Fliegenrute, die seit vielen Jahren im Keller vor sich hinoxidiert. Hoffentlich kennt mich dort keiner bzw. sieht mir jemand zu.|rolleyes

Vielleicht kennt ja einer von Euch das Gewässer, hat dort schon geangelt, bzw. kennt jemanden der gesehen hat wie ein anderer was gefangen hat oder so ähnlich. Über ein paar Tipps wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## fluefiske

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Hallo Kay,

bei Lovatnet werden Erinnerungen wach,das war nämlich der Einstieg ins geliebte Norwegen - mittlerweile schon 29 Urlaube her.
Damals hatte ich noch nicht mit der Fliegenrute gefischt - leider.Wenn Du ein Boot hast,ist die Sache etwas einfacher und Erfolg versprechender.Auf alle Fälle würde ich einige kleine Trockenfliegen mitnehmen oder dort kaufen.Aber auch Streamer in gedeckten Farben wären gut.Besonders würde ich die kleinen bis grösseren Bacheinläufe abfischen,denn dort kommt Nahrung rein und es ist immer mit Forellen zu rechnen,vielleicht auch mal etwas Grösseres.In der Regel sind die Fische um 25-30cm.Wenn Du Erfolg auf eine über Durchschnitt haben willst,kannst Du es früh morgens oder in der Dämmerung versuchen.Eine Sinkschnur empfehle ich Dir auch.
Bist Du zufällig in Hogrenning ?

Gruß Erich


----------



## Kay63

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Da hat sich doch schon jemand gemeldet, danke Erich!
Jetzt bin ich probeweise mit Google maps am See "langgefahren" und habe an der Stelle wo das Ferienhaus sein sollte eine Schautafel entdeckt, wo Hogrenning feriehytter draufsteht. Vom Reiseveranstalter habe ich noch keine Unterlagen, wo es eindeutig hevorgeht, aber ich denke es wird dort sein.
Hier noch mal der Kontakt (Objekt 1105189, casamundo)

www.casamundo.de/ferienhaus-ferienwohnung/1105189?days=7&start=2016-07-16

Für Deine Empfehlungen bin ich Dir sehr dankbar! Ein Boot kann man dort mieten, dass werde ich auf jeden Fall tun. Das Du Dich dort in Norwegen verliebt hast, glaub ich gern, die Gegend scheint landschaftlich toll zu sein. Bisher bin ich immer durch Stryn gefahren, ohne dort abzubiegen.
Viele Grüße 
Kay


----------



## fluefiske

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Ja,das war genau dort,hat sich aber sehr verändert in fast 30 Jahren.Vor allen Dingen war der Hangbewuchs fast nicht vorhanden.Es ist eine sehr schöne Gegend.Aber nicht erschrecken,wenn der Gletscher gegenüber kalbt.
Ich muss jetzt schmunzeln,denn damals mussten wir fast jedesmal eine Kuhherde höflich bitten,uns die schmale Strasse nach Hogrenning frei zu machen.Das ging manchmal seeehr zäh und die Viecher hatten eine unglaubliche innere Ruhe :q.
Der Lachsfluss ist auch sehr interessant.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Hallo Kay63,

ich habe ein Tal westlicher, im Oldedalen (im Fluß, nicht im See) vor längerer Zeit mal gefischt, war bachforellenmäßig für norwegische Verhältnisse sehr gut (die Lachse haben mir allerdings was gehustet).
Ist nicht weit weg Lovatnet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kay63

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt Erich, ob der Gletscher tatsächlich nach 30 Jahren noch kalbt. Interessant wäre das schon, freuen würde ich mich, das mal zu erleben. Die Ruhe der "Rindviecher" hätte ich auch gern mal! Aber deswegen fahre ich ja dorthin.

Vielen Dank für den Tip Lajos! Ich werde die Rute auf jeden Fall mitnehmen, wenn wir die Gegend erkunden. Wenn Lachse zu erwarten sind, werde ich aber meine Flugangel nicht einsetzen, die ist dafür ein paar Nummern zu klein.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
Kay


----------



## fluefiske

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Apropos Lachs |supergri

Damals wie heute bin ich mit meiner Frau oft auf Erkundungstour,so auch in Urlaub am Lovatnet.Natürlich ist die Angel immer dabei.An einer idyllischen Stelle in der Nähe des Fjordschwanzes mit Einlauf von Loenelva und Oldenelva warf ich meine Grundangel aus,beködert mit einem Fischschwanz wie bei uns auf Zander.Irgendwann musste ich mich mal erleichtern und vertraute meiner Frau die Angel an.Plötzlich rief sie : Da ist ein Fisch dran - nein ein Hänger - nein ein Fisch und bewegte die Rute  unrythmisch von links nach rechts.Ich übernahm und drillte den Fisch aus,es war ein Lachs von 65cm.Das war ein super Erlebnis und mein erster Lachs in Norwegen.Einen Tag später waren wir im Supermarkt und ich kam mit 2 Landsmännern ins Gespräch und schilderte natürlich mein Erlebnis.Die schüttelten nur den Kopf mit der Bemerkung : Jetzt sind wir schon 2 Wochen auf Lachs,haben eine Stange Geld bezahlt und du fängst einen Lachs mit  Fischschwanz .
Ich hatte in diesen 14 Tagen viele Erlebnisse,die mir den Virus ganz tief in die Seele drückten und bis heute gibt es keine Besserung.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Kay63

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Hallo Erich,

jaja die Frauen. Wenn sie eine Angel in die Hand nehmen, dann klappts auch mit dem Lachs. Ich kenne das von meinem Schatz, dass ich meist alt gegen sie aussehe, obwohl sie "nur mal so" mitmacht.
Das ist schon ein dolles Ding mit Deinem Lachs! Man muss es eben nur versuchen. Ich werde Deine Technik mit dem "Erleichtern" mal ausprobieren!

Grüße Kay


----------



## Kay63

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

So, unser Urlaub ist vorbei und da in diesem Teil des Forums gerade nicht viel los ist, schreib ich mal ein paar Worte über das Erlebte.

Samstag Nachmittag sind wir in Hogrenning angekommen und haben von einer netten Oma gezeigt bekommen, wo unser zuhause für die nächste Woche steht. Sie hat sich gefreut, das ich ein paar norwegische Worte, wahrscheinlich in falscher Reihenfolge und in fragwürdiger Tonlage zum Gespräch beitragen konnte. Auf die angekündigte Kaution wurde verzichtet.
Wenig später donnerte es! Toll gleich Gewitter, geht ja gut los. Denkste, Erich Du hast mich ja schon vorgewarnt, der Gletscher gegenüber war der Schuldige. Ein echtes Erlebnis wenn dann einige Kubikmeter Eis-Wasser Gemisch den Berg aus ca. 1500 m Richtung Tal verlassen. Wir haben dieses Ereignis während unseres Urlaubs immer mit einer gewissen Ehrfurcht zur Kenntnis genommen.

Zum Haus selbst:
Eigentlich typisch Norwegisch. Viel Holz und Stein kombiniert, die Räume sauber und ordentlich. Den Kamin haben wir auch benutzt, da es an einem Tag recht frisch und feucht war. Im Außen-bereich gibt es eine Sitzmöglichkeit mit Feuerstelle. Das Haus befindet sich einen Steinwurf entfernt vom See. 3 weitere Ferienhäuser sehen noch zur Verfügung. Das gemietete Boot liegt 30m weiter im kleinen Hafen.



Der See:
Der Lovatnet liegt auf einer Höhe von 52m über NN und ist von Bergen mit einer Höhe bis 1800m umgeben. Beschreiben kann man diese krassen Unterschiede kaum, man muss es erlebt haben. Das Wasser ist türkisfarben, was den bereits erwähnten Gletschern entlang des Sees geschuldet ist. Wie tief es hier ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich vermute, das sich die Struktur der Landschaft ähnlich wie bei einem Fjord unter Wasser fortsetzt, so dass ich locker 200 Tiefe vermute. Das Gewässer ist ungefähr 10km lang und max. 1,5 km breit.
Er hat auch eine traurige Geschichte. Im Jahr 1905 löste sich ein „Stein“ von 350000 m² von einem Berg gegenüber und stürzte in den See. Dabei fanden über 50 Menschen den Tod. Die Neubesiedlung erfolgt noch im selben Jahr, wegen des fruchtbaren Bodens. 1936 wiederholte sich die Katastrophe. Der mörderische Kiesel war über ein Mio. m² groß, löste einen Tsunami aus in dessen Folge über 80 Menschen starben.
Schönheit und Tragik liegen eben oft dicht nebeneinander.

Zum Angeln:
Kaum angekommen gab es kein Halten mehr. Flugangel mit einer Nymphe beködert, umgeschaut das keiner zusieht und raus das Ding. Die Aufregung verhalf mir zu einigen Perücken in der Schnur.  
Nachdem ich mich ein bischen eingeworfen hatte, kamen neue Gäste und ich wechselte zum Blech, damit sich niemand meine neue Wurftechnik abschauen konnte. Der von mir entwickelte Kaycast ist legendär! Ich kann ihn Euch nicht vorführen, da Ihr nicht über die notwendige Schutzausrüstung verfügt.
Der Wechsel zum Blech brachte Erfolg und die erste typisch bläulich gefärbte Seeforelle durfte bestaunt werden. Auf Grund ihrer Größe wurde sie sofort wieder entlassen.
Am nächsten Tag nahm ich allen Mut und meine Flugangel zusammen. Vor dem geplanten Bootsausflug wollte ich noch eine halbe Stunde vor mich hin „wedeln“. Mit Erfolg!


Die Bachforelle durfte ebenfalls weiterschwimmen.
Unser anschließender Bootsausflug war eine Kombination aus Gegend bestaunen und angeln. Mein Schatz wurde verdonnert auf die 2 Angeln aufzupassen, die ich mit Blinker und Spinner beködert mit Hilfe einer „Kaystärke“ über den See schleppte. Wenig später der erste rabiate Biss, aber der Fisch war zu schnell für meinen Schatz. Nach eine paar weiteren unglücklichen Versuchen konnte sie den ersten Fisch landen. Ratet mal wie groß sie war, richtig genau so „kurz“ wie die anderen.
Alle 5 weiteren gefangenen Forellen waren so maximal 22cm.
In den nächsten Tagen habe ich dann noch größere Schleppköder probiert, die auch attackiert wurden, aber die Lütten blieben glücklicherweise nicht hängen. Größere Exemplare waren Fehlanzeige.
Die angenehmste Angelei gab es am Wasserfall gegenüber. Die Spione, die es auf meine Wurftechnik abgesehen haben, waren weit weg, das angenehme Rauschen des Wassers und die gelegentlichen Erfolge schafften die Athmosphäre, die eigentlich nur wir Angler kennen und wortlos miteinander teilen können. Ihr wisst schon, was ich meine.
Wenn man dabei seinen Träumen zu sehr nachhängt, wird vieles zur Nebensache. So auch die „Rolling Stones“. So schön im Schwung bestieg ich einen von ihnen und die statische Unterbestimmtheit sorgte für mehr Dynamik bei mir. In der Flugphase bot mir meine Frau lautstark Hilfe an. Nach dem Aufschlag lehnte ich dankend ab. Die Angel war heil Puhh!!!
In Folge dieser Einlage hatte ich in den nächsten Tagen Backbord Achtern ein paar Probleme, na ja.
Am Wasserfall konnte ich auch eine Wahnsinns-Bachforelle von sage und schreibe 26cm überlisten. Sie hatte eine unbeschreibliche Kampfkraft.
Unsere Fangerfolge am Lovatnet hielten sich also in Grenzen. Das Ambiente war dafür einzigartig.


Allein hier angeln zu dürfen, fast ungestört ist grandios. Man glaubt, gleich kommt Winnetou und setzt sich ans gemeinsame Lagerfeuer.

Was man sonst noch tun kann:
Wandern kann man natürlich auch. Wir sind zu Kjenndalsbreen gelaufen, insgesamt 22km. Hält jung und macht nen schlanken Fuß. Der Betrieb dort ist überschaubar und wenn man es einmal geschafft hat, ein toller Anblick.


Für die Bergsteiger gibt es das Skalatarnet (1800m) und die Lodalskapa (2000m).
Pilze und Beeren (Himbeeren am Haus, Blaubeeren oberhalb) gabs natürlich auch.
Unterwegs trafen wir eine junge Familie mit einem Sohn so ca. 12 Jahre alt. Sie fragten, was man denn hier so alles machen kann, schließlich wäre es furchtbar langweilig und wenn man das vorher gewusst hätte ect. ect. Wenn ihrs nicht fühlt, ihr werdets nie erjagen!
Ich sagte in Ruhe für mich gibt’s nichts Langweiligeres als überfüllte Städte, Rummel und Ami-Aktion-filme. Ohne unsere Bekanntschaft zu vertiefen zogen sie weiter. Zum Glück sind die Menschen verschieden!

Mein Fazit:
Ein Traumurlaub. Eine Woche, die ich nicht missen möchte. Auch wenn die Fische nicht groß waren, so hat das Angeln trotzdem Spaß gemacht. In der anschließenden Woche am Fjord hatte ich noch öfter eine krumme Rute. (-:
Das Angeln im Lovatnet ist übrigends für jedermann kostenfrei. Man kann mit Rute, Otter und sogar mit Netz fischen.

Wer es bis hierher geschafft hat, dem danke ich fürs Lesen und hoffe, es hat Euch Spaß gemacht. Wir werden bestimmt mal wieder hierher zurückkommen. Die Kombination See und Meer ist gut gelungen.

Petri Kay


----------



## Kay63

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Die Bilder sind nicht mitgekommen, ich versuchs auf diesem Weg nochmal.


----------



## drehteufel

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Schöner Bericht, klingt nach einer gelungenen Urlaubswoche.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Schöner Bericht, tolle Gegend!#6
Ich denke mal, dass mein Freund Erich aka "Fluefiske" sich dazu auch noch melden wird wenn zurück ist. Der "springt" nämlich gerade auch in Norge rum :q

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## elchsechseinhalb

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Kleiner aber feiner Bericht. Das einzige was ich vermisse sind ein paar Bilder mehr. Ich kann mich einfach nicht satt sehen. Danke

Peter


----------



## Kay63

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Vielen Dank für eure lobende Worte! Peter, Ein paar mehr, mach ich doch gern.


----------



## loete1970

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Super toll und schön!!!!!!


----------



## diaryofdreams

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Klasse Bericht und super Bilder !


----------



## fluefiske

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Hallo Kay,

sehr schön geschrieben und mit herrlichen Bildern untermalt #6.
Ich denke,dass ich Dir nicht zu viel versprochen habe.Das türkisgrüne Wasser ist einfach ein Hingucker.
Jetzt bist auch Du versaut auf Lebenszeit - gut so |wavey:

Gruß Erich


----------



## Kay63

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Vielen Dank noch mal Euch allen!

Erich, versaut bin ich seit meiner Geburt; für Norwegen seit 13 Jahren.
Aber Du hast völlig recht, der Lovatnet kann süchtig machen, wenn man es nicht schon ist. Ich denke, ich war nicht das letzte Mal dort. Hoffentlich hab ich jetzt keine Bilder doppelt.

Petri Kay


----------



## tomsen83

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Uiiiiii is dit schön da...Danke für die Impressionen.


----------



## LexParker2703

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

BITTE MEHR FOTOS sieht wirklich toll aus


----------



## maggo

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Moin,
ich habe schon am Nachbarsee Oldevatnet gefischt. Das ist dort echt wahnsinnig schön und ich konnte sogar ganz gute Forellen fangen. Auch Saiblinge waren dabei, diese aber kleiner.
Aber die Fische empfand ich dort als Nebensache - an der Landschaft kann man sich nicht sattsehen.
Schöner Bericht - und ich sollte mal wieder hin 
Viele Grüße,
Marco


----------



## Kay63

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Vielen Dank, ich freu mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat!
Mit den Fotos wird es schwer, wir geniessen meist die Gegend und wenn wir weg sind merken wir, dass wir zu wenig fotografiert haben.
Den Oldevatnet kenne ich persönlich nicht, aber die Bilder von dort sind faszinierend. Die Landschaft um den Jostedalsbreen ist eben einfach toll.
Nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder (wenn die Chefs mitspielen....).

Petri
Kay


----------



## maggo

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Nächstes Jahr geht es für mich wieder an den Femundsee, nahe der schwedischen Grenze.
Im See kann man vom Ufer aus nicht gut fischen, aber es gibt genügend weitere Seen und Flüsse, die man befischen kann.
Aber auch hier gilt - mehr die Natur geniessen als krampfhaft Fische fangen ;-)


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*



maggo schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr geht es für mich wieder an den Femundsee, nahe der schwedischen Grenze.
> Im See kann man vom Ufer aus nicht gut fischen, aber es gibt genügend weitere Seen und Flüsse, die man befischen kann.
> Aber auch hier gilt - mehr die Natur geniessen als krampfhaft Fische fangen ;-)



Hallo, 

Spitzengegend, Röa, Isteren, Glöta, Söma, Langsjön etc.,
ich war lange nicht mehr dort. Auch die schwedische Seite ist gerade in dieser Gegend interessant. Einmal war ich erst Anfang August dort, da konnte man die Pilze mit der Sense sammeln. So etwas habe ich auch Ansatzweise weder vorher noch nachher je gesehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk

*AW: Angeln im Lovatnet*

Hallo,

ich war vor 31 Jahren zuletzt dort. Röa, Mugga und die kleinen Seen. War schon schön dort, und das Auto stand auch nach zwei Wochen immer noch unbeschädigt am Parkplatz.



> da konnte man die Pilze mit der Sense sammeln



Wir hatten vor allem Rotkappen und Birkenpilze en masse, Steinpilze nur an mannchen Plätzen.

War zusammen mit frischem Fisch unser täglich Nahrung.

Seit 1986 war ich dann nicht mehr dort, da gabs ja diesen "Vorfall" in der Ukraine. 

Tendenziell würde ich den August aus fischereilicher Sicht etwas weniger attraktiv bewerten.  In Norwegen und Schweden sind von Ende Juni bis Mitte August Ferien und die verbringen so einige mit Kanu, Zelt und Angel in der Wildnis. Das macht die Fischerei dann nicht unbedingt einfacher.


----------

